# Is there something wrong with my OneDrive or is this the way it's supposed to be?



## sobroken (May 11, 2002)

I've read a lot about the changes to OneDrive, but I'm not sure I understand them. On Win 8.1, it was something I used a lot as I move between PCs quite a bit during the day and found it easy to save files in there and pick them up on the next machine. I also have a Windows Phone, so all the photos I take are easily accessible. I have around 4gb of files on my OneDrive.

I upgraded one of my machines to Win 10 last week, and on that, OneDrive is totally useless. During the upgrade process, it told me it would now need to sync and store files locally, which is fine as I have the space. But the OneDrive folder, despite showing all the folders inside it, always says "This folder is empty" when I open any of them. If I log in to the web based OneDrive, all my files are there and I can download them, but I can't use anything directly from Explorer any more on the Win 10 PC.

Is this normal and to be expected from Win 10? I know people have been complaining about it having to sync instead of having smart files, is this the result? if so, I think I may go back to Win 8 for a while.

Thanks in advance for helping me with my confusion.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

onedrive works differently on W8/8.1 to Win10 (and Win7)

onedrive was sort of integrated into the log-in ID on Windows 8/8.1
so to use one drive you needed to have the PC login to a MS account (or registered email , with MS)

Now you can use any MS Account

So on Windows 10 you can sign into any MSAccount to use onedrive 
http://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/onedrive-will-work-windows-10/

And the folder should be in file explorer


----------



## sobroken (May 11, 2002)

Thank you for replying. It's definitely logged into my MS account, I can see all my folders on Explorer, there's just nothing in them. All the folders have green ticks on them as if they are synced too. I may try and log out and log back in and see if it will re sync them as I think that's where it has all gone wrong at some point.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

There was a sync option in windows 8 onedrive app - I never used that - and setup most users with a local account and used sycdrive for onedrive


----------



## sobroken (May 11, 2002)

Resyncing has not worked unfortunately. There are no files in my folders still. I also never needed to sync when I had Win 8, I just opened the folder and the files were there, or at least placeholders for them. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## sobroken (May 11, 2002)

Found out what has happened after connecting to Microsoft support. Instead of syncing to the OneDrive folders, it synced to my old SkyDrive folders, which OneDrive used to be called. So OneDrive looks empty, but isn't. 

The MS representative then offered to scan my system and told me I had loads of corrupted registry files and she could help me fix them, if I subscribed to MS Assure for $149. I told her I was too broke and she suggested using a credit card! This is a hard sell, right? Slight;y worried that I'm about to go kaput.


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

are u sure this "MS Assure for $149" is not a SCAM??? sound like it to me, registry errors!!!! 
what number did u call? then they tried to push u to use your credit card 
*******fishy******


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

I read elsewhere that there is issues with OneDrive and Windows X, and that MS is working on it.
Have a read at
http://www.eileenslounge.com/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=20703
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...g/43700b79-31a3-43c8-8d30-7863e40d9576?auth=1


----------



## sobroken (May 11, 2002)

I didn't call them, *replay*, it was on Live Chat from the Microsoft website. She offered to fix the problem right now for $99 or fix it and all other problems that might take place in over the next year for $149.

OneDrive is actually now really annoying. The sync is slow and hangs a LOT. And also totally useless for people with a Surface with not much local drive space. I'm holding off on Win 10 on my other PCs for now, just because it's a feature I use a lot and in its current state, it would drive me mad.


----------

